# Clear Blue Fertility Monitor



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello ladies

I was wondering if anyone was using one of these, I was given one by a lovely friend to try and help us, we are under fertility treatment but our clinic makes you wait 6 months between cycles so we are trying naturally at the moment

A bit of background on us, I've got pcos (very irregular and long cycles) hubby has a low count (one test was just 200 but all since have been between 3 & 5 million) 

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience on using one of these


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello there, what's the best time to use these sticks, first thing in the morning or afternoon? Leaflet says morning butt a friend of mine said afternoon is better to detect lh surge? Thanks
Emma


----------



## Snowflakexx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi I have just started these and I've been speaking to clear blue through email, and you should
defo do these first thing in the morning as it gives the best reading. I had a good month last month 
on them, I had high peak for 5 days. Good luck x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you. Is that the fertility monitor or digital ovulation sticks?


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Definately in the morning, but they recommend around 10am (which was no good for me and i was using them around 6am).  And it sets you up for the day when you see that smiley face


----------



## sparklet88 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi. Hope you are all well.

I do agree with everyone about testing in the morning,as thats what the leaflet says and every website Ive looked as generally say to stick to manufactures instructions. Hope that helps. 

I hope you can shed some light for me please?

Ive just bought these on recomendation from a friend but I have no idea when to start testing.
Ive just been diagnosed with PCOS and still undergoing test before likely starting clomid, however thought that there is no harm in trying the digital sticks while waiting for the tests ( taking ages!!! lol). 
According to every where Ive looked your advised to start testing 17 days prior to your next bleed, but I can go anywhere from 4 weeks to 4 months between bleeds, so when do i start testing? lol


Take care evryone x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello, I think if I were you I would test from the day my period finishes. In my case it stays test from day 10 as I have a 27 day cycle and I might do two a day to ensure I catch the surge as some ladies say it's not always detected in first urine of the day, yet it's the easiest one to do with having to wait 4 hours before your last wee. Good luck. It's a minefield. Have you looked at a reduced sugar diet to help with pcos? I have done it to lose weight but research shows it helps pcos.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

While I thought for years with my 28 day cycle that I ovulated around day 15 , clearblue just confirmed a smiley face for me this morning on CD19. It went straight from no detection of an LH surge to a full smiley face. I am glad I continued testing as I nearly gave up on Day 17 thinking either CB didn't work yet again or I didn't ovulate yet again. As our issue is (also) mfi with low motility and mediocre count, when do you guys reckon we should DTD having done it CD18 early morning ? Tonight ie CD19 in the evening? I so wish it would just miraculously happen for us before our next ICSI...


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I think once you get a smiley face I would dtd that day, the following and the one after to cover the 24-48 hr period before you ovulate. Make sure you don't store sperm up to just those times though as that's not good for fertility, need to keep a fresh supply! Good luck.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks hle.
By the way, I can recommend testing with CB in the morning and then testing with an Internet cheapie in the evenings. The Internet cheapie confirmed my + just now again. It also detected the surge earlier than CB for some strange reason. 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

I have been using an app on my phone called My Days since we very first starting trying to get pregnant. My periods are regular and we have been having sex at the time my app says im due to ovulate. 

I still not had a positive pregnany test so decided to buy a CB duel hormone digital monitor and used it for the first time last month. I decided to start testing 1 week after my period started and 1 week before my app said I would ovulate so I was covered and wouldnt miss any days. To my utter amazment the monitor picked up that I ovulated 5 days before my app said I would!!! 

I cant even explain how it felt to get that initial flashing smiley for 2 days then to get the static smiley. I was shouting at the top of my voice to my Husband that I had a smiley face and he came running upstairs with a smile from ear to ear! 

So it looks like im an early ovulator and all this time ive been focusing on having lots of sex on the wrong bloody days!!!! 

I always tested in the mornings using my first wee. 

xxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya I had to do the CB digital ov sticks for my FET (I got pg with twins so it def worked  ) I tested twice a day - 12 hours apart, I have roughly 31 day cycles so I started testing on cd10 and got my smiley face cd16 x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks all. I'm going to test twice a day to begin with until I get an idea of when I ovulate and if the sticks detect ok in the morning. My husband has a very low sperm count and it's unlikely we will conceive naturally so while I'm losing weight for IVF I'm going to try everything to make it happen naturally. Husband on real health kick and has quit booze. Also put him on fertilsan m amitamin, which maybe help his count too.


----------



## Franki53 (May 16, 2015)

I use CB opk and for a long time tested first wee of the morning until I decided to test twice, late morning and first thing. I found I could have a neg first thing but positive late morning. So if I hadn't of done the second test I would always be 12 hours behind detecting ov. So for me personally I now test late morning and try not to drink too much diluting my urine. 

Play around and find what works best for you. 

X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you, will do. I just wish they werent so expensive!


----------



## Snowflakexx (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ladies
Have any of you used the clearblue ovulation digital kit and it came up the first day as the static smiley face which means your two peak days? I took it this morning, as I stopped bleeding yesterday and it has skipped the flashing face and gone straight to peak?? X


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

If the tip is over saturated they can give a false peak. I got a solid on the first day it says to use them from (can't remember exactly what cycle day it was it was 18 months ago) I knew I wouldn't be ovulating that early, I bought a 2nd kit (once you get the solid smiley you can't use the stick for a few days) and that didn't give a smile of any kind the next day so the first was a false high. 

I'm so glad I double checked with another test or my fet would have been a waste


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm currently using one of these and Its picked up that I'm ovulating every month. 

On the box tho it does say that its not suitable for people with PCOS. XX


----------



## Snowflakexx (Apr 28, 2012)

O no I've classed it as my high peak and made sure we had sex for them two days. How silly that if its to wet it can give a false reading!   
I think I may have missed my ovulation now, I will have to just try again next month
Thanks for letting me no the reason I will have to make sure I don't wet it to much xx


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

I use the CB OPK and from this realised that I'm an early ovulator. 

This month I went from negative O to a static smiley face....no flashing face inbetween. Not really sure what happened there but this morning I got the fertile CM you get when you ovulate so i'm goint to test again tomorrow.

xxx


----------

